# Think you're safe from avalanches at home? NOPE!



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't mean to make light of this tragedy but, as an apt student of absurdism, I couldn't help myself.

CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center
Two San Luis Valley water leaders killed when snow slides off of roof - The Denver Post

Roof slides usually claim a couple lives every year but it's still surprising to see the report on CAIC.


----------------
Now playing: Curren$y & Lil Wayne - Talk to the Pillow (Lil Wayne)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, nothing like getting owned by snow off your own roof...

Looking at that picture, it's crazy how clean the snow broke at the top. It's like someone cut it with a huge knife. I've never heard of someone being killed by a roof avalanche. Learn something knew everyday I guess. There's been slides off of my roof, but it's always gone in small chunks, not nearly enough to bury a person.


----------

